# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  سنه جديده يا جميل (أصحي)

## مرهف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بعد فتره قليله جداً نكون قد ودعنا عام 
واستقبلنا عام جديد
اتمني ان يكون عام خير وبشري للسودان والمريخ
ومنبر مريخاب اون لاين 
وعلي كل الرياضه
وسنجد انفسنا امام الاحتفال السنوي بعيد المنبر
وكذلك
هنالك مشاريع خامله تنتظر ان نخرجها من ركودها هذا
وايضاً امامنا تجديد اشتراك المنبر 
وهو يكلف 2500 ريال 
..
لن نلزم احد بأن يدفع هلله 
الامر متروك لكم لتقديم ما تستطيعون ان تقدموه 
ليس المهم كمية المبلغ الذي يقدمه احدكم كم هو؟
بل هو تعبير عما يربطكم بالمنبر
..
الامر ليس استجداء ولا غيره 
المنبر يحتاج لدعمكم
ولن اطيل عليكم 
فاترك لكم الخيار في دعمه او لا !
اللائحه الاوليه لقائمة الدعم هي:- 
1 طارق حامد الشيخ 500 ريال
2 العم الزبير ساتي ( مانديلا 89)500 ريال
3 عبدالقادر خليل (مرهف)500 ريال
4: .............. ......... ........ ؟
*******************
لمنتسبي السعوديه
بنك الراجحي
رقم الحساب
166608010161594
اسم المستفيد
احمد الحبر ابو عركي
********************
للاخوه المنتسبين خارج السعوديهجمهورية السودان
ود مدني
صرافة الامارات
محمد حسين عثمان قسم السيد
جوال
00249122044655
****
لمنتسبي الداخل 
إسهامات منتسبي الداخل أضغط هنا


تحياتي
...
*

----------


## صخر

*كل عام وانتم بالف خير وبركه
نرجو من الاخوة الافاضل في ادارة المنبر ايجاد طريقة لتفعيل الاشتراك ودعم المنبر ماليا
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ابشـــــر بالخيــــــر الحبيب مرهف

افريكــــــانو 500 ريـــــال
*

----------


## تينا

*اولا حمدلله علي السلامه ومبروك عوده الالق من كل الموقعين
ثانيا وده المهم نحن نريد فقط رقم نحول فيه المبالغ وطبعا بالسوداني
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*تحياتى للجميع..الاخ جواندى تحدث قبل فترةعن موضوع مشابه وطالبنا بتحريك موضوع الاشتراكات ولم يستجب لنا أحد..ارجو ان تحددوا لنا كيفية الدعم
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*الف مليون مبروك.......
ورينا طريقة التحويل او رقم الحساب وعلي اي بنك..
*

----------


## مرهف

*ناس السودان ينسقوا فيما بينهم عن الية تجميع التبرعات
ناس الخليج وبصفه عامه السعوديه
سيتم انزال رقم حساب ان شاء الله
الشكر لكم جميعا 
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*1 طارق حامد الشيخ 500 ريال
2 العم الزبير ساتي ( مانديلا 89)500 ريال
3 عبدالقادر خليل (مرهف)500 ريال
4 علاء الدين (افريكانو)500 ريال
5 ماجد يوسف (ودالبقعة)300 ريال
6 .................................
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الحبيب مرهف لك التحية اولا حمدا لله علي السلامة 
وياريت تورونا طريقة لارسال الاشتراك
تفويتة
اتصلت عليك لقيت تلفونك مقفول ان شاء الله الظروف انتهت بخير
*

----------


## hass6666

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بس عايزين نعرف طريقة التحويل على اى بنك 
وفقكم الله ،،،
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

كل عام وانتم بالف خير وبركه
نرجو من الاخوة الافاضل في ادارة المنبر ايجاد طريقة لتفعيل الاشتراك ودعم المنبر ماليا



مشكور علي المرور الحبيب صخر 
تفعيل الاشتراك بيدكم انتم ليست شرط ان يتولاها احد اعضاء الاداره
نسقوا فيما بينكم ولا تنتظروا الاداره 
...
 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ابشـــــر بالخيــــــر الحبيب مرهف

افريكــــــانو 500 ريـــــال




لو لم تقل ذلك لما كنت علاء
الحمد لله اننا بين اعظم الصفوه مثل علاء
وكفي
...
 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

اولا حمدلله علي السلامه ومبروك عوده الالق من كل الموقعين
ثانيا وده المهم نحن نريد فقط رقم نحول فيه المبالغ وطبعا بالسوداني



تحياتي الغاليه تينا 
الله يسلمك الالق هو انتم يا رائعه
يمكنكم التنسيق فيما بينكم لرؤية كيف يصل دعمكم
لا تنتظروا احد 
قرروا كيف يمكنكم ايصال الدعم حتي ولو ببوست منفصل
تحياتي
...
 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

تحياتى للجميع..الاخ جواندى تحدث قبل فترةعن موضوع مشابه وطالبنا بتحريك موضوع الاشتراكات ولم يستجب لنا أحد..ارجو ان تحددوا لنا كيفية الدعم









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

الف مليون مبروك.......
ورينا طريقة التحويل او رقم الحساب وعلي اي بنك..



الله يبارك فيك اخي الغالي ياسر وعبرك التحايا للاخ الشقيق اياس
سيتم انزال رقم الحساب ان شاء الله 
...
 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

الحبيب مرهف لك التحية اولا حمدا لله علي السلامة 
وياريت تورونا طريقة لارسال الاشتراك
تفويتة
اتصلت عليك لقيت تلفونك مقفول ان شاء الله الظروف انتهت بخير



الحبيب الغسينابي
ولك التحيه والاحترام ايضا 
الله يسلمك 
نعم الدنيا ظروف
اتمني ان نعيش جميعنا ظروف جميله دائما
بالنسبه للمنتسبين خارج السعوديه يمكنهم التنسيق فيما بينهم 
عن كيفية ايصال الدعم
اما عن منتسبي السعوديه سيتم انزال رقم حساب ان شاء الله
تحياتي
....






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hass6666
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بس عايزين نعرف طريقة التحويل على اى بنك 
وفقكم الله ،،،



وعليكم السلام 
سيتم انزال رقم الحساب ان شاء الله
تحياتي
...
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*الهدف واحد مشتركين السودان اقترح يرسلو علي رقم نصر الدين احمد مع تحديد المبلغ وياريت ترجعوا ليه في الخاص كل من اراد ان يكون ملتزم وادراج اسمه ورقم تلفونه
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*مريخاب أون لاين .. نعم الصفوة أنتم ... 
*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*انا جاهز وفي انتظار رقم الحساب لناس الخليج وخاصة السعودية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ساتصل بنصر الدين على الخاص لمعرفة طريقة المساهمة
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

الهدف واحد مشتركين السودان اقترح يرسلو علي رقم نصر الدين احمد مع تحديد المبلغ وياريت ترجعوا ليه في الخاص كل من اراد ان يكون ملتزم وادراج اسمه ورقم تلفونه



اذا هو نصر الدين
من يقوم بها 
اتمني له التوفيق
...






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

مريخاب أون لاين .. نعم الصفوة أنتم ... 



عبدالعزيز 24 نعم الرجل المريخي انت
تحياتي
...






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابواخلاص
					

انا جاهز وفي انتظار رقم الحساب لناس الخليج وخاصة السعودية



ابشر سيتم ذلك ان شاء الله خلال اليوم
...






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ساتصل بنصر الدين على الخاص لمعرفة طريقة المساهمة



الله يوفقكم 
...
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الحقونا بى رقم حساب السعوديه
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*[quote=مرهف;188102]1 طارق حامد  الشيخ            500 ريال
2  العم الزبير ساتي (  مانديلا 89)500 ريال
3 عبدالقادر خليل    (مرهف)500 ريال
4 علاء الدين           (افريكانو)500 ريال
 5: حسين (الأبيض ضميرك) 300 درهم/quote]

تماس :-
( بس بعد العيد ) سامحونا !!
*

----------


## مرهف

*لمنتسبي السعوديه
رقم الحساب
بنك الراجحي
166608010161594
اسم المستفيد
احمد الحبر ابو عركي
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*تم التحويل بحمد الله
300 ريال 
تخريمة :- الاخ مرهف ارجو ارسال رقمك على الخاص
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*سجل يا مرهف ..
500ريال ..


*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

تم التحويل بحمد الله

تخريمة :- الاخ مرهف ارجو ارسال رقمك على الخاص 300 ريال




مشكور يا خالد ..
تم الاستلام ..

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*ونحن معكم ب 500 ريال

ولو داير 500 برشلونه برضو مافي مشكلة
*

----------


## مرهف

*طارق حامد الشيخ 500 ريال
2 العم الزبير ساتي ( مانديلا 89)500 ريال
3 عبدالقادر خليل (مرهف)500 ريال
4 علاء الدين (افريكانو)500 ريال
5: حسين (الأبيض ضميرك) 300 درهم
6خالد سليمان طه 300ريال
7 احمد الحبر 500 ريال
8.................................؟
...
*

----------


## غندور

*أبشر بالخير يا ريس....
تينا وكسلاوى..عليكم موافاتنا بخصوص اون لايناب الداخل بعد اقتراحكم الجميل..
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مستعدين ومنتظرين رقم الحساب فى السودان يا صفوة
*

----------


## hass6666

*بحمد لله تم تحويل
مبلغ 500 ريال
حسن الطيب حسن
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*طارق حامد الشيخ 500 ريال
2 العم الزبير ساتي ( مانديلا 89)500 ريال
3 عبدالقادر خليل (مرهف)500 ريال
4 علاء الدين (افريكانو)500 ريال
5: حسين (الأبيض ضميرك) 300 درهم
6خالد سليمان طه 300ريال
7 احمد الحبر 500 ريال
8 محمد حسين 500 ريال
*

----------


## azzreem

*ورينا طريقة التحويل كيف من اوربا 
وبس وشكرا
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*غدا باذن الله سيتم ارسال المبلغ للعم نصرالدين..والله الموفق
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*1 طارق حامد الشيخ 500 ريال
2 العم الزبير ساتي ( مانديلا 89)500 ريال
3 عبدالقادر خليل (مرهف)500 ريال
4 علاء الدين (افريكانو)500 ريال
5: حسين (الأبيض ضميرك) 300 درهم
6خالد سليمان طه 300ريال
7 احمد الحبر 500 ريال
8 محمد حسين500 ريال (mohammed_h_o)
9 حسن الطيب حسن 500 ريال (hass6666)
10....................................................؟



*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة azzreem
					

ورينا طريقة التحويل كيف من اوربا 
وبس وشكرا



 
جمهورية السودان
ود مدني
صرافة الامارات
محمد حسين عثمان قسم السيد
جوال
00249122044655

مع خالص تحياتي
...
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

1 طارق حامد الشيخ 500 ريال
2 العم الزبير ساتي ( مانديلا 89)500 ريال
3 عبدالقادر خليل (مرهف)500 ريال
4 علاء الدين (افريكانو)500 ريال
5: حسين (الأبيض ضميرك) 300 درهم
6خالد سليمان طه 300ريال
7 احمد الحبر 500 ريال
8 محمد حسين500 ريال (mohammed_h_o)
9 حسن الطيب 500 ريال (hass6666)
10................................................  ....؟






عزيزى مرهف..لى وجهة نظر بسيطه وهى :رفعا للحرج لا داعى لكتابة المبلغ فالناس جميعا ليست فى مستوى مادى واحد..فأنا ارى ان كل شخص يتبرع بما يستطيع حتى لايكون هناك حرج..وهذا رأيى مع كامل الاحترام والتقدير
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

عزيزى مرهف..لى وجهة نظر بسيطه وهى :رفعا للحرج لا داعى لكتابة المبلغ فالناس جميعا ليست فى مستوى مادى واحد..فأنا ارى ان كل شخص يتبرع بما يستطيع حتى لايكون هناك حرج..وهذا رأيى مع كامل الاحترام والتقدير



 الغاليه البرنسيه تحياتي ورايك علي العين والراس
الامر ليس فيه حرج ان قيس بالمريخيه
المهم هو ان نعبر ولو بريال
وقد تجدي من تبرع بريال خير من الذي تبرع بالف ريال
المهم هو المشاركه 
في احدي النفرات الماضيه تبرعت بخمسين ريال فقط
وكان هنالك من تبرع باكثر من الفين ريال في نفس الوقت
لو تعاملنا مع بعضنا بمبدأ الاخويه والصداقه 
لن يجد الحرج الينا طريقا
تحياتي
...
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الاخوة بالداخل ان شا الله سيسجل لكم الاخ ايهاب ارقام هواتف لتحويل الرصيد
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

الاخوة بالداخل ان شا الله سيسجل لكم الاخ ايهاب ارقام هواتف لتحويل الرصيد



 
إسهامات منتسبي الداخل هنا
...
*

----------


## Deimos

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله ... مافي كلام والله ..

وإن شاء الله ستصلكم مساهمتنا المتواضعة غداً بإذن الله ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كل سنه والمنبر بألف خير وسنة سعيدة على الجميع
*

----------


## وطن المريخ

*كل ثانية والجميع بالف خير
حاضرين ان شاء الله
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*المساهمة واجب علينا والمنتدى حق للجميع
مشكور الاخ مرهف على التذكير ونعتذر عن التاخير 
سوف نرسل المساهمة بتحويل رصيد
*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*الزول الصديق باسمه موهو صديقك ولكن الصديق الشاركك فى ضيقك

ابشر يا مرهف  التبرع يصلك مطر  من المهجر
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hass6666
					

بحمد لله تم تحويل
مبلغ 500 ريال
حسن الطيب حسن




تم استلام المبلغ ..
مشكور يا حسن في ميزان حسناتك

*

----------


## ابوايلاف

*ابشر بالخير ياافريكانو  500 ريال
                        	*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*كل سنه والمنبر بخير ... اقيم فى دوله لا عالقه لها بالسودان ولا بالتحويلات اللهم الا اليوسترن يونيون ودى الا نقدا وباليد وحتى اشارك ارجوا الاتى:
1/الاسم رباعى     للشخص المستلم 2/ المدينه   3/ تلفون  او ايميل حتى ارسل له رغم الحوالة

*

----------


## ودالعقيد

*كل عام وامة المريخ بالف خير اخى مرهف لك التحية والاحترام نرجوا من ادارة المنبر تحديد رقم موبايل داخل الادارة لتسهيل تسديد الاشتراكات فى شكل رصيد وهذا الاقتراح تسهيل لاعضاء الولايات ولكم كل التوفيق
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودالعقيد
					

كل عام وامة المريخ بالف خير اخى مرهف لك التحية والاحترام نرجوا من ادارة المنبر تحديد رقم موبايل داخل الادارة لتسهيل تسديد الاشتراكات فى شكل رصيد وهذا الاقتراح تسهيل لاعضاء الولايات ولكم كل التوفيق



الاخ ودالعقيد هناك بوست مثبت بهذا الخصوص لقد بدأ التحويل فعليا  لمنتسبي الداخل
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودالعقيد
					

كل عام وامة المريخ بالف خير اخى مرهف لك التحية والاحترام نرجوا من ادارة المنبر تحديد رقم موبايل داخل الادارة لتسهيل تسديد الاشتراكات فى شكل رصيد وهذا الاقتراح تسهيل لاعضاء الولايات ولكم كل التوفيق



 
الأخ ود العقيد مرحب بيك

أنت وكل ناس السودان تعالوا لينا هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  أ
*

----------


## ابو راما

*السلام عليكم
اولا افتقدناك اخ مرهف
يعني ما تظهر الا مع الشرتيت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههه
محمد علي محمد
ابو راما معاكم بالفي النصيب انشاء الله
ملحوظة
الرجاء عدم اظهار المبالغ المدفوعة
او تثبيت مبلغ معين
شلولخ والمعني واضح
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو راما
					

السلام عليكم
اولا افتقدناك اخ مرهف
يعني ما تظهر الا مع الشرتيت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههه
محمد علي محمد
ابو راما معاكم بالفي النصيب انشاء الله
ملحوظة
الرجاء عدم اظهار المبالغ المدفوعة
او تثبيت مبلغ معين
شلولخ والمعني واضح



 ههههههههههههههههههه
:a36:
والله انا الافتقدتكم
طبيعة الدنيا زي الموج تشيل وتودي
..
ما عليك بس بعد التحويل
ارسل رساله خاصة للحبيب احمد الحبر
تحياتي يا غالي
...
*

----------


## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*الأخ مرهف علم وجارى التنفيذ والى الامام
                        	*

----------


## عامر بحيري

*علم  نهاية الاسبوع انشا الله
سنحول 300 درهم + اشتراكات شهر 9/10/11/12 للاخ محمد حسين 
وكل عام والمنبر بالف خير
*

----------


## ابوايلاف

*الاخ المرهف تم الان ايداع 500ريال في الرجحي من اخوكم  اسامه احمد علي الحاج (ابو ايلاف) ويلا ارو قدام يازعماء
*

----------


## النجم السامق

*تم تحويل ما أستطعنا إليه سبيلا حاليا يا مرهف ويا احمد الحبر وربنا يسهل في المرات الجاية وبالتوفيق لمنتدانا العملاق.
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*تحيه خاصه لكل من ساهم معنا بما يملك
جعلها الله في موازين حسنانتكم 
اتمني ان نكون معا يدا تبني سودان المريخ 
وان نساهم في الارتقاء بهذا العشق المتجذر في قلوبنا
وتحيه خاصه جدا للاخ النجم السامق الذي ظل داعما اصيلا لكل مشاريعنا
وكان دائما يفوقنا دعما
لك التحيه اخي النجم السامق
ولكم جميعا مني اسمي ايات الموده والتقدير والاحترام
اتمني من الله ان يجمعنا في ديار المريخ
..
اذا انضم اليوم لقائمة شرف الداعمين
الاخوان

::
عامر بحيري  300 درهم
اسامه احمد الحاج  (ابو ايلاف)  500 ريال
النجم السامق       (بناء علي رغبته ليس للنشر)
...
*

----------


## كته

*كدى النجيك بى رواقه يامرهف 
بعد ماراجى فشى غبينتنا
اها
انا مابحدد ولا تعريفه
تحدد انت وتامر وامرك مجاب
بس  انت تقول لى محمد حسين شيل من كته كذا جنيه
ومحمد حسين بعرف يشيل منى كيف





اها انشاءالله  تكون اتبسطت 
زى قون راجى الغلب بيهو
النقر 
وصلاح الامير
وريتشارد
وقلوال
والحكم
والاتحاد الخام
وشركه ابا جعفر
والجلافيط
وقناه قون
والرياضيه 104
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

كدى النجيك بى رواقه يامرهف 
بعد ماراجى فشى غبينتنا
اها
انا مابحدد ولا تعريفه
تحدد انت وتامر وامرك مجاب
بس انت تقول لى محمد حسين شيل من كته كذا جنيه
ومحمد حسين بعرف يشيل منى كيف





اها انشاءالله تكون اتبسطت 
زى قون راجى الغلب بيهو
النقر 
وصلاح الامير
وريتشارد
وقلوال
والحكم
والاتحاد الخام
وشركه ابا جعفر
والجلافيط
وقناه قون
والرياضيه 104



 ي
يأمرعليك الخير شيخ عبدالسلام
انا تركت الخيار للحبيب محمد حسين ليحدد هو بعد تقييم الوضع
ودعواتك يا قلب
...
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

ي
يأمرعليك الخير شيخ عبدالسلام
انا تركت الخيار للحبيب محمد حسين ليحدد هو بعد تقييم الوضع
ودعواتك يا قلب

...



 
انوم بمزاج بعد كده








يعلم الله
انا عزيت اخوان فى هذا المنبر
وبحبهم فى الله
وبتمنى ليهم الخير
*

----------


## مرهف

*الاسم
اللقب
المبلغ
نوع العمله

طارق حامد خليفة
لا يوجد
500
ريال سعودي

الزبير ساتي
مانديلا 89
500
ريال قطري

عبدالقادر خليل
مرهف
500
ريال سعودي

علاء الدين حسن الزبير
افريكانو
500
ريال سعودي

حسين عبدالله سعدالدين
الابيض ضميرك
300
درهم اماارتي

خالد سليمان طه
لا يوجد
300
ريال سعودي

احمد الحبر ابو عركي
لا يوجد
500
ريال سعودي

محمد حسين عثمان
mohammed_h_o
500
ريال سعودي

حسن الطيب حسن
hass6666
500
ريال سعودي

عامر بحيري
لا يوجد
300
درهم اماراتي

اسامه احمد الحاج
ابو ايلاف
500
ريال سعودي

عبد الناصر عمر الطيب
النجم السامق
ليس للنشر
ريال سعودي

........
........
.......
؟؟؟؟


*

----------


## مرهف

*الذين شاهدوا هذا الموضوع:

مامون, مايقومابي, مانديلا-89, مبارك علي حسين, أبو اية, متوكل عبدالله مختار, africanu*, آدم البزعى, محمد خيرى, محمد عماد, محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب, محمد كمال, محمدمناع, محي الدين طه أحمد, مجدالدين شريف, ميدو1*, alajabalajeeb, alhaj, مريخابي مووووت, مريخابي و افتخر, مريخابي كسلاوي, مرهف, أزهري ود الخليفة, apex, معراج, aymon7, azzreem, الأبيض ضميرك, المحترف, المكاجر, الاحمر الزنجي, البرنسيسه, الحارث, الجرافى كومر, الصفوى, العجب حبيبي, الغسينابي, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, النجم السامق, النسر الأحمر, ابراهيم تاج الدين, ابو النور, ابو راما, ابواخلاص, ابوايلاف, ابوبكر ود المحجوب, احمد الحلفاوى, احمد الحبر, احمر لون الدم, ارخبيل, اسماعيل, اواب محمد, dr_nashat, Ehab M. Ali*, بحاري, تينا, hamdi73, hass6666, husein eisa, جمال بلل, خالد سليمان طه, جاميكا, ياسر محجوب محى الدين, حافظ النور, دبلوك, دييجو ميليتو, حرتى, حريري, حسن دحدوح, حسن يعقوب, جواندي*, حودا, جنوبى, jafaros, looly, makkawi, meriekhabygidan, midris3, mohammed_h_o, MR_ZED, راشد مرجي, رياض عباس بخيت, رزان عبيد, ستيفن وورغو, صديق, صخر, سيطره, riyad saad, senba, shdaad, sonstar, علاءالدين محمد هاشم, عمادالدين القيفى, عمر صالح, عامر بحيري, عاشق الملك, عبد العزيز24, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, عبدالباقي عمر, غندور, Wad Atbara, yassirali66, فائزمصطفى جعفر, هيثم صديق, هشام احمدموسى, نادرالداني, ناصر عبد الحليم, ود من الله, ود البقعة, ود الحلة, ودالعقيد, ودادنتود, نصرالدين أحمد علي, وطن المريخ, طارق حامد, قوات الباتت لاو, قنوان, كته
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

 







يعلم الله
انا عزيت اخوان فى هذا المنبر
وبحبهم فى الله
وبتمنى ليهم الخير



هذا حال الناس السرائرهم نظيفة ...
احبك الذي احببتهم فيه ياشيخنا ...
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*تم استلام تحويل الاخ ناصر ..


*

----------


## مرهف

*انضم الينا اليوم الاخ الحبيب ماجد ود البقعه بمبلغ
300درهم 
تحياتي
...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الاسم
اللقب
المبلغ
نوع العمله

طارق حامد خليفة
لا يوجد
500
ريال سعودي

الزبير ساتي
مانديلا 89
500
ريال قطري

عبدالقادر خليل
مرهف
500
ريال سعودي

علاء الدين حسن الزبير
افريكانو
500
ريال سعودي

حسين عبدالله سعدالدين
الابيض ضميرك
300
درهم اماارتي

خالد سليمان طه
لا يوجد
300
ريال سعودي

احمد الحبر ابو عركي
لا يوجد
500
ريال سعودي

محمد حسين عثمان
mohammed_h_o
500
ريال سعودي

حسن الطيب حسن
hass6666
500
ريال سعودي

عامر بحيري
لا يوجد
300
درهم اماراتي

اسامه احمد الحاج
ابو ايلاف
500
ريال سعودي

عبد الناصر عمر الطيب
النجم السامق
ليس للنشر
ريال سعودي

ماجد ود البقعة
ود البقعة
300
ريال سعودي


*

----------


## مرهف

*مجموع المساهمات حتي الان
4300 (اربعه الف وثلاثمائه) ريال سعودي
900 (تسعمائة ) درهم اماراتي
اضافةً لمبلغ الاخ النجم الساطع
وما زلنا في الانتظار 
...
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*هنيئاً للمنبر  بصفوته
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة azzreem
					

ورينا طريقة التحويل كيف من اوربا 
وبس وشكرا



222222222222222222222222222222
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يوسف سالم
					

 
222222222222222222222222222222



معلومات التحويل لمن هم خارج السعوديه بشكل عام
 جمهورية السودان
صرافة الامارات
فرع ود مدني
محمد حسين عثمان قسم السيد
جوال 
00249122044655
...
*

----------


## Deimos

*صفوة ترفع الرأس ... حفظكم الله زخراً للمريخ ...
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*فووووووووووووووووووووووق


*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*وناس الامارات التحويل كيف يا شباب
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*يا ريت أي زول يحول في حسابي يوضح مبلغ تحويله في هذا البوست !!


*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

يا ريت أي زول يحول في حسابي يوضح مبلغ تحويله في هذا البوست !!




 
الحبيب احمد الحبر 

تم التحويل بأسم عادل عبد الباقي(500 ريال)
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الحبيب احمد الحبر 

تم التحويل بأسم عادل عبد الباقي(500 ريال)



حبيبنا / علاء الدين
وصلني تحويل باسم شخص أخر بمبلغ 500 ريال !!
أما اسم عادل عبد الباقي لم يرد في التحويل !
أرجو مراجعته للاتصال بي (0548007282) أو ذكر اسم الشخص المحول باسمه !

*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

حبيبنا / علاء الدين
وصلني تحويل باسم شخص أخر بمبلغ 500 ريال !!
أما اسم عادل عبد الباقي لم يرد في التحويل !
أرجو مراجعته للاتصال بي (0548007282) أو ذكر اسم الشخص المحول باسمه !



 
معليش ياحبيب 

الكباشي خليفـــــة
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

معليش ياحبيب 

الكباشي خليفـــــة



كدا ميه ميه فعلاً اسم المحول كباشي ..
تم استلام المبلغ يا حبيب ويديك العافية ..

*

----------


## احمد الحبر

* تم ايداع مبلغ 1000 ريال في حساب الشركة المستضيفه باسم : عبد العزيز أحمد فرج بن قبوس
 رقم حسابه : 14159742000103 البنك الأهلي ..
 
صورة من الايداع :


 حاشية :
 اسم المودع / مخدوم علي نظير .. ( سائق في الشركة التي أعمل بها ) 

*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*تم تحويل مبليغ 900ريال سعودي ..
باسم محمد حسين قسم السيد
مدني .. صرافة الامارات

تفاصيل أوفى بقسم الادارة :

http://www.merrikhabonline.net/vb/sh...944#post204944


*

----------

